# Android R.string.test+i Problem



## tollewurst (5. Sep 2020)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe wieder mal eine Frage zu Strings, wie ich mir Zeit sparen könnte.

Ich habe bisher eine string.xml, da steht z.b.

<string name="fehler1">....</string>
<string name="fehler2">....</string>

dies speichere ich in ein Array zwischen ala

  void setName(int id, String name) {
        this.name[id] = name;
}

...
 setName(1, context.getString(R.string.fehler1));
 setName(2, context.getString(R.string.fehler2));

jetzt will ich das ganze erweitern und ist ein Haufen Tipperei.
Daher suche ich eine Lösung die etwa so geht

for(int i=0;i<1000;i++)
setName(i, context.getString(R.string.fehler+i));

oder eben noch besser, dass ich das Zwichenarray gar nicht mehr brauche und nur noch den Wert

text=context.getString(R.string.fehler+i)

ausführe.

Gibt es da eine Funktion für ?

Danke


----------



## mrBrown (5. Sep 2020)

String resources  |  Android Developers
					






					developer.android.com


----------



## tollewurst (5. Sep 2020)

gerade selbst rausgefunden, vielleicht hilft es ja einen weiter

try {
    Integer fehlerid = getResources().getIdentifier("fehler" + i, "string", getPackageName());
    String fehlername = getString(uebungid);
    Log.d("teststring", fehlername);
}catch (Exception e){
    //falsche Nummer, mache nichts, aber trotzdem weiter
}


----------

